# Game 22: Los Angeles Lakers (10-11) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (17-4)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Just make it respectable dammit.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

It won't be pretty...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

So Kobe and Xavier handling the PG duties? Nice


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lakers win in an upset


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Time for starting lineup #10. This game will be painful to watch.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Friday the 13th....This game will indeed be horrific


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I smell a beat down 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Meeks from 3! 6 point lead! Time out Thunder.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Oh well, there it went...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kobe:0 pts / 3 TOs... 

Nice move by Paul.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Young with back2back 3s! Attaboy!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

End of the first quarter. 11 down.

Durant is too much.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just got home. I know we're down 15 but how are we looking overall?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Just got home. I know we're down 15 but how are we looking overall?


Sucking.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice move by Henry. Lead cut to 9.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wesley Johnson for 3!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And right back to 10 we go...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Putrid defense.

And on offense is "do what you want time". In one possession, the Lakers threw (and missed) three 3pointers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And right back to 16...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

12-0 run for the Thunder to counter our 10-0 run. Awesome.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Playing without a PG (and a Center) isn't helping, either... 
Damn, we need Farmar back ASAP!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This could very well be an 0-4 road trip.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shawne Williams is so useless.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

OKC's 66 points are a season-high at halftime. Of course.

Down 15. It could've been worse, I guess.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Let's try and make it a litlle competitive in this second half.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kobe's the only guy wjo knows what to do on offense: 12 assists so far. Off course, it doesn't matter when you let KD and Ibaka shoot .800FG%...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

23 points down. Game over.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

what a difference a week makes...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

....annnnnd Xavier Henry will be playing with a bruised ass for the next two weeks


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

wer playing baaaaad =[


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#WigginsParkerRandleSmart


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

No surprises here...a good ol' butt kicking. With our defense against a team like OKC, it was a given. A game to forget about and move on.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I smell a "smear campaign" by the media...blaming the Lakers recent horrid play, and the Gasol-DAT feud (see my post and link in the "Pau complaining..." thread), on Kobe's return... 

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/oklahoma-city-thunder-defeat-los-angeles-lakers-kevin-durant-kobe-bryant-pau-gasol-russell-westbrook-121313

We knew it will take time for Kobe to return to form, and for the rest of the team to get used to him being back. IMO...it's not a fair "attack" after only three games back, and with all our injuries. 

However, injuries aside, do you think the media's angle has any truth to it???


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

ceejaynj said:


> I smell a "smear campaign" by the media...blaming the Lakers recent horrid play, and the Gasol-DAT feud (see my post and link in the "Pau complaining..." thread), on Kobe's return...
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/oklahoma-city-thunder-defeat-los-angeles-lakers-kevin-durant-kobe-bryant-pau-gasol-russell-westbrook-121313
> 
> ...


No, not really. 
They are just reporting facts: Kobe's playing bad and the Lakers have lost all games since his return.
Blame the people (including Kobe himself - that douchy jersey video included) for building up Kobe's return.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's not playing as bad as his stats might show. Yes, he's turning the ball over, but at least he's trying to get everyone involved. And he's not shooting too well right now, but who expected him to come out shooting 50+% or anything of the sort?

I'm glad Pau was more aggressive last night in the 23 minutes he played for.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Kobe's not playing as bad as his stats might show. Yes, he's turning the ball over, but at least he's trying to get everyone involved. And he's not shooting too well right now, but who expected him to come out shooting 50+% or anything of the sort?


Kobe is struggling offensively because his shot isn't falling. Hopefully, that will happen soon. 
But please don't act as if people weren't expecting better play from him. In this very forum there were posters saying Kobe would "tear shit up" from the get-go.
And yes, Kobe is passing plenty (and well). He just needs to turn down the risky passes that have lead to so many TOs... 



> I'm glad Pau was more aggressive last night in the 23 minutes he played for.


Stangely enough, Pau was scoring without many problems being spoon-fed by Kobe... in the post! Wich is the plave Pau wants to be in...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I did think he was going to tear shit up. I was wrong. But just because he isn't, it doesn't mean he's not playing overall. The first game was bad, but he looked a lot better against Phoenix and OKC.


----------

